# Hot Melt Glue



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Hope I'm not treading over a well beaten path, but have any of you used hot melt glue for your wood joinery. Do they make a glue specifically made for woodworking? I have used hot melt glue for other than woodworking joinery and it seems that there is always a gap that would not be acceptable in wood joinery. Would appreciate any information and a source if you have one.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Some people use it for temporary attachments like template routing. I prefer carpet tape. 
I don't think most hot melt glue is adequate for woodworking joints. 
I like Tightbond II.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Tightbond II is my choice too. I got into a situation where I'm attaching thin pieces to a base and clamping would be a nightmare notwithstanding the fact that I have 36 pieces each needing four of those thin pieces. Another problem is that I only have about 1/8 inch of solid gluing surface otherwise I would use Tightbond Molding and Trim Glue. The craft type hot melt that I am using seems to be working but was just curious to see if they actually manufactured a woodworkers hot melt.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, they do have different hot melts made especially for wood.
Heres some to read:

http://www.hotmelt.com/blog/top-woodworking-hot-melt-adhesives
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6576
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/WESTWARD-Hot-Melt-Adhesive-23X755


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

KevinJeffery…...Thanks. You sure answered my question! Thanks. Would appreciate any actual experience some of you may have had using this.


----------

